# Scolopendra viridicornis amazonian giant centipede? Largest pede?



## Washout (Nov 5, 2004)

I just saw some pics of this and it looks ENORMOUS! Any idea where I can find them for sale and how much they might cost?

http://markmlucas.com/images/invertabrates/amazon giant 1.jpg

Edit: Arrggh! After doing a search it looks like noone ever was able to captive breed them and the country they come from is closed to exportation. 

Edit2: Well after doing even more searching I see that this pic has been posted before as well. Anyhow my dreams are shattered.


----------



## fantasticp (Nov 5, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, what country would that be?


----------



## fantasticp (Nov 5, 2004)

NM. You think someone would have them. People have giganteas.


----------



## mick (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi,

   That particulas pede is from the Galapagos Islands and I seriously doubt you'll ever see them offered...their protected as is everything from there. You're not even allowed to step a foot on those islands.
It's scientific name is S.golaposensis ( spelling )
It was measured at 17 inches if I remember correctly.
Mike


----------



## Steven (Nov 11, 2004)

_Scolopendra viridicornis_ (Newport 1844)
Brasil, Guyana, Paraguay, Venezuela, etc...

_Scolopendra galapagoensis_ (Bollman 1889)
wrongly described as "gigantea weyrauchi" (Bücherl 1950)
Galapagos islands


----------



## thedreadedone (Nov 11, 2004)

mick said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> That particulas pede is from the Galapagos Islands and I seriously doubt you'll ever see them offered...their protected as is everything from there. You're not even allowed to step a foot on those islands.



yes you can, my mum and dad went there last year - got me some great pics of the marine iguanas and other wildlife


----------

